# Umm question



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

So I bought a really pretty swordtail awhile ago, and a few weeks ago I caught him trying to get it on with my female guppies and one of my female platys  .. Now, just when I was feeding them this morning, I noticed one of my female guppies looks very pregnant... So my question is I have one male platy and one male swordtail.. Can either of the get a guppy pregnant?? I didn't think either of them could hence why I am keeping them in the same tank  ... I did just introduce the breeding net to the tank, she doesn't look lke she'll give birth for another week so I thought I would get her used to the net in the tank...

Please adivise; are they able to cross breed? Will they be completely deformed? What is the survival rate for cross breeding live bearers?


Thank you very much in advance


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont think guppies and swords can cross, but i know swords and platy can

but never say never and if it happens then that would be sweet 

guppies and endlers can cross "gupplers"
sword tails and platys can, and mollies and platys can so i cant see why sword and platy could ..
who knows
but good luck and keep us posted

you sure she is preggers or maybe she just has to drop a duece?..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea... But, I have 1 female guppy in a 15 gallon with 3 neon tetras and a couple crays... She birthed 1 group of babies about 2 weeks after the last male died and then another group about 3 weeks to a month later... How is this possible? And she looks pregnant again...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

immaculate conception, lol.

the ghost of her ex lover, or maybe just maybe you have a stow away hahah


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see kitten hybrids are contagious soon you will be sick in the head like me and deliberately pairing freaks up ..
go hybrids


sarcastickitten said:


> So I bought a really pretty swordtail awhile ago, and a few weeks ago I caught him trying to get it on with my female guppies and one of my female platys  .. Now, just when I was feeding them this morning, I noticed one of my female guppies looks very pregnant... So my question is I have one male platy and one male swordtail.. Can either of the get a guppy pregnant?? I didn't think either of them could hence why I am keeping them in the same tank  ... I did just introduce the breeding net to the tank, she doesn't look lke she'll give birth for another week so I thought I would get her used to the net in the tank...
> 
> Please adivise; are they able to cross breed? Will they be completely deformed? What is the survival rate for cross breeding live bearers?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've read that female platies & mollies can get pregnant and give birth up to 8 times after just one breeding session with a male (apparently they store the sperm in their bodies). Maybe guppies can do that too?


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> I have no idea... But, I have 1 female guppy in a 15 gallon with 3 neon tetras and a couple crays... She birthed 1 group of babies about 2 weeks after the last male died and then another group about 3 weeks to a month later... How is this possible? And she looks pregnant again...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I know this one from the last time my platy had babies... Live bearing fish store sperm, it's a kind of safety habit, males are usually rare in the wild so females will store the sperm and can have up to 10 pregnancies just from one mating.. This way they can keep the species population... Especially the population of males as it is more common to have more female babies than male...



My poor male platy has been ignored by his 2 females because he got over amorous and got them both preggers so they have been ignoring him for about 6 months now... Hahaha

i am also pretty sure she is preggers and a little less than a week from giving birth, she isn't as active anymore and she is having problems when she does actually swim... Normally she can be found in a little hollow spot under my driftwood that I made for my shrimp (one of which is also pregnant)...

So if my guppy is preggers I may have quite a few batches of babies.... And my platys just finished all their pregnancies... Wow, I have a few casanovas in my tank...


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

macframalama said:


> see kitten hybrids are contagious soon you will be sick in the head like me and deliberately pairing freaks up ..
> go hybrids


Ummm I already have a lot of 'unique' fish... I take in all the unwanted, freaky fish that have interesting traits.. Bent fins, no fins, half blind.... Sex addicts too apparently.. Lol I love hybrids, just saw a lovely sword crossed with a sailfin and lyre tail on YouTube!!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Female guppy usually comes prego.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

charles said:


> Female guppy usually comes prego.


I have already had her for a year... And she has never been pregnant before, I specifically got only females and none of them were or have been pregnant... It's just since getting the swordtail and watching him try and mate with them that I have noticed her getting bigger and pregnant looking....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

My poor male platy has been ignored by his 2 females because he got over amorous and got them both preggers so they have been ignoring him for about 6 months now... Hahaha


hahahahah.....reminds me of my ex.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

reminds me of my wife lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Some livebearers can become inseminated when still young fry and give birth months later when they become reproductivly mature. 

Swords and guppies won't cross, but male livebearers will persue females of other species with gusto.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Ursus sapien said:


> Swords and guppies won't cross, but male livebearers will persue females of other species with gusto.


So I guess that means it's only a matter of time before I have platy swordtail crosses! Yay!!


----------

